# Fletching jigs and glue



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Ive been dong some reading on fletching my own arrows, and was wondering what jog and glue everyone was using. . what works good, what does not?

So far I have been leaning towards the AZ EZ fletch mini, it seems like a lot of people like it. . 

lets hear it. . 

-Mike


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

bohning jig and fast fletch glue on fusion blades, haven't had an issue yet


----------



## mattogtr (Aug 10, 2010)

Bitzenberger and fletch tight


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Good decision to fletch your shafts. 

Now here's where you can get the most expensive jig, and still end up ahead at the end of the year.

Get a bitz. It'll last your lifetime and that of your kids. Right wing clamp and use either bohning fletch tite platinum or goat tuff.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Ive had my Bitzenburger for over 15 years, works exactly as it did when I bought it, I use straight clamp only and offset rather then helical, I may have considered helical but most curve too rast for my likeing!
have fun, archery is nothing if not fun!

BD


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I use a Jo-Jan jig, left helical, 2 degree offset. With Fletch Tit Titanium glue. I have used it for about 2.5 years and it has been doing just fine.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Get a Bitzenburger and be done with it. I use the right helical with four inch feathers and have never had a problem over many years of use.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Get a bitz. It'll last your lifetime and that of your kids. Right wing clamp and use either bohning fletch tite platinum or goat tuff.


Yup. (fletch tite platinum here)


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Good decision to fletch your shafts.
> 
> Now here's where you can get the most expensive jig, and still end up ahead at the end of the year.
> 
> Get a bitz. It'll last your lifetime and that of your kids. Right wing clamp and use either bohning fletch tite platinum or goat tuff.


 Not sure about the goat tuff as I have never used it but totally agree with the rest of this statement.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

I use a bitzenburger and fletch tight platinum. Bitzenburgers are a bit pricey but well worth the money. I've done hundreds of mine and friends arrows over the 20 years that I've had it and it has never let me down. I use a straight jig and can offset my fletchs enough to get a good spin on my arrows. If you buy a right hand helical you are stuck with arrows that will only spin right. If you buy a left hand helical you are stuck with arrows that only spin left. If you buy a straight jig you have the option of shooting straight fletch or you have the choice of of either right or left spin and how much of an offset you desire. I get plenty of spin on my arrows to stabilize my fixed blade broadheads with no problem with my straight jig.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

I also use feathers instead of vanes. Here is a link to a page that describes the advantages of feathers as opposed to vanes.

http://www.trueflightfeathers.com/facts.htm

I have proven the statements made on that page to myself. I get a lot more stability useing feathers over vanes. One of the main reasons is I reduced the tail weigth of my arrows by 41 grs. using 5" feathers as opposed to 5" vanes. I weighed both of them on my gun powder scale.


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

I use the arizona ez fletch with 4" vanes and goat tuff adhesive. It is super simple and fast. I can do arrow in about a minute including cleaning the arrow and vane. I am really happy I went with it.


----------



## tikki50 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just went back to fletching my own arrows. Tried a few local shops and there work was well.... horrible, left right helicals on the same arrows, lots of horror stories, I just assume do them myself, its not really that hard. I've tried veins, didnt like them so back to feathers and done by myself. I use the Bohning with a right clamp and helical with matching right feathers. Man these look like turbines and fly super straight on ICS elite hunters. I do use a Limb Driver Drop away so no issues with clearance thus far. It does take some practice to get the jig setup correctly. I suggest trying on a few old arrows until you get the position you want, then only do one or two arrows and check for flight with your setup, then do the rest of the arrows. If you make ANY adjustments you should redo all your arrows to match. I personally have found it easier to fletch feathers over veins for some reason too. They just seem to set better for me and the feather seems to suck up the glue better. Veins seem to push glue out the edges and around the arrow.

I do know this, I will never pay anyone again to fix my arrows. 

The hardest thing for me is getting the old glue off.


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

I shoot 2" blazer vanes,easton acc./pro hunters shafts and bought a arizona ez-mini,and all i can say is wow,between the arrows quality and the helical the jig puts on em it's awsome.ok i preped my arrows as always with alcohol and could not get the fletch-tight platinum to adhear to the blazer's.went and got some loc-tite ultra gel and couldnt pull them off by hand.and heard lots of others having prob.'s to with bohnings glue on archery talk.com.so the mini jig and loc-tite is my combo,for now on.....


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Bitzenberger here and fletch tite platinum, I like 2" blazers as well


----------



## Smen (Apr 26, 2008)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Ive been dong some reading on fletching my own arrows, and was wondering what jog and glue everyone was using. . what works good, what does not?
> 
> So far I have been leaning towards the AZ EZ fletch mini, it seems like a lot of people like it. .
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smen (Apr 26, 2008)

I have both and the az ez fletch is the bomb way faster just make sure you get one for carbon or aluminum whichever you shot the bitz is cool if you want more then three fletchings. Shaft other then that keep leaning that way sr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

